

Nobel prize contender San Thang cut from Australian CSIRO - bootload
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/sci-tech/nobel-prize-contender-san-thang-cut-from-csiro-20141201-11xvaf.html.html

======
bootload
CSIRO is the premier Australian research organisation.

